# Anyone use Microshift



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Seems like some of the pros are using the much maligned Microshift: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cofidis-time-trials-on-microshift
How bad can they be if pros are using them? Any thoughts?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

TT shifters and road shifters are two COMPLETELY different animals...


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The road shifters are garbage.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

robdamanii said:


> TT shifters and road shifters are two COMPLETELY different animals...


True but the team is also using a Microshift rear derailleur, which is a key piece of equipment.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

cs1 said:


> True but the team is also using a Microshift rear derailleur, which is a key piece of equipment.


Not really.

I can use a deore rear derailleur on a 10 7800 series shifter, and it will work perfectly. However, using a top end derailleur on garbage shifters will still result in garbage shifting.

Microshift road shifters, as the poster above states, are garbage.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

robdamanii said:


> Microshift road shifters, as the poster above states, are garbage.


How long have you used them before you decided they were garbage? Could you give us a review of them. Maybe your first hand knowledge can help some of the less experienced out there to make a decision.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

yea, saying they're garbage doesn't really help. I've read the same thing about Shimano Sora, but every Sora bike I"ver ridden shifts excellently.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

The UK magazine "Cycling Plus" recently did a review of the Dia Compe shifters and derailleurs...or was it RBA? Either way, the rear derailleur got a decent rating, the FD did not and the shifters were received as so-so. Dia Compes are the same as Microshift, which is the same as Sampson, etc.


----------



## AllezCat (Jun 2, 2006)

I have not ridden on a bike with microshifters other than around the bike shop that I work in. In that brief period of time I found the shifters to be too stiff, clunky and they did not "feel right" On the other hand I have been riding Shimano STI for several years in several forms and found that even Tiagra and Sora "feel better" and operate better than the microshift. I have not ridden SRAM road groups for an extended period of time but the experience I have with them has been positive. 

To agree bluntly...microshift road shifters are garbage and I dread having to work with them.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

If you read through the rest of the article you linked to, you'll see that they said they're not using the road shifters due to poor quality. Now in comparison to Sora, people say they're bad because they're cheap in price. They do shift very nicely, I had some on a bike for a short while, and I had no complaints, save that shifting from the drops was a tad bit tricky.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

AllezCat said:


> I have not ridden on a bike with microshifters other than around the bike shop that I work in. In that brief period of time I found the shifters to be too stiff, clunky and they did not "feel right" On the other hand I have been riding Shimano STI for several years in several forms and found that even Tiagra and Sora "feel better" and operate better than the microshift. I have not ridden SRAM road groups for an extended period of time but the experience I have with them has been positive.
> 
> To agree bluntly...microshift road shifters are garbage and I dread having to work with them.



^^^^^^This^^^^^^^

Shifters are NOT a place to try to be different. SRAM, Shimano, Campy. Pick one of those and only those.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Fuji paid to replace all of the MicroSHIFT shifters on their low-end road bikes in our shop with Sora/2200 shifters last model year. We were told to throw them away.

The throw on the paddle for the front derailleur is insanely long. Think full throw on a Campy shifter to shift across 3 front chainrings. It takes that to shift 2 on MicroSHIFT.

The paddles feel clunky.

The shifters just feel "wrong".

They're garbage.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> Fuji paid to replace all of the MicroSHIFT shifters on their low-end road bikes in our shop with Sora/2200 shifters last model year. We were told to throw them away.


I built up some of these low-end Fujis. Painful. Those drivetrains were very difficult to tune in the workstand.

I haven't seen any Microshift-equipped bikes in the store this year....


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Becky said:


> I built up some of these low-end Fujis. Painful. Those drivetrains were very difficult to tune in the workstand.
> 
> I haven't seen any Microshift-equipped bikes in the store this year....


According to our rep, the president of Fuji rode one of the Microshift-equipped bikes and immediately told the parts-spec guy to banish it from the next model year of bikes. I hope they did the same with those awful SunRace shifters that were on the cheap MTBs and hybrids.

One of my customers has a Fuji she bought from another shop and is complaining about how awful the shifters are. She can't decide if she should get new shifters or buy a new bike. I checked her fit on it, and the bike is too small by at least one size. Guess what I suggested.


----------

